# Odd prices yesterday......



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Friday is my shopping day. I combine all my errands in one big trip every week. 
Yesterday was a shock. My budget was laid out, I knew exactly what I could spend where down to the penny. I got thrown a loop. First milk dropped from 3.59 a gallon to 2.89.....a few other things were down a few cents too. Chicken feed went down 50 cents. Then the biggest shock.....gas was below $3!!! First time in ages it's been that low here. I was thinking with all the news about Syria we would see a price increase. It seems any possible skirmish in that area brings higher prices.....
Anyone else notice price changes this week? Even that little bit sure helped my budget!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Gas is the only thing I've noticed. It's got to be manipulation somehow. I can't imagine that prices are actually going to keep dropping.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

This could be part of the reason fuel prices are down.

Texas pumping more oil than some OPEC countries

Texas&#8217; oil output has doubled in less than three years, putting it in the ranks of OPEC heavy-hitters like Venezuela, Kuwait and Nigeria.

http://fuelfix.com/blog/2013/07/10/texas-oil-surges-to-highest-level-since-1984/


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Refineries are now switching to their winter blends and they are cheaper than the summer blend.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Just on the news milk going to $6.00 a gallon if congress doesn't act on farm bill and seeing as how well they work together already it would probably be a good time to buy a milk Cow !


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Price of corn is way down and that affects nearly everything. My cost for 50# went from 9.50 to 7.50. Still higher than I was paying not that long back, but a good improvement.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Grumpy old man said:


> Just on the news milk going to $6.00 a gallon if congress doesn't act on farm bill and seeing as how well they work together already it would probably be a good time to buy a milk Cow !


A non threat, they will just extend the currant farm bill. It would be a total disaster to try to go back to the original 1930's farm bill.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

ginnie5 said:


> Friday is my shopping day. I combine all my errands in one big trip every week.
> Yesterday was a shock. My budget was laid out, I knew exactly what I could spend where down to the penny. I got thrown a loop. First milk dropped from 3.59 a gallon to 2.89.....a few other things were down a few cents too. Chicken feed went down 50 cents. Then the biggest shock.....gas was below $3!!! First time in ages it's been that low here. I was thinking with all the news about Syria we would see a price increase. It seems any possible skirmish in that area brings higher prices.....
> Anyone else notice price changes this week? Even that little bit sure helped my budget!


Nothing has gone down here. Enjoy the lower prices while they last.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Grumpy old man said:


> Just on the news milk going to $6.00 a gallon if congress doesn't act on farm bill and seeing as how well they work together already it would probably be a good time to buy a milk Cow !


Hope it happens maybe the farmers will get paid fairly.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

NamasteMama said:


> Hope it happens maybe the farmers will get paid fairly.


We bought our La Manchas last December as a precaution. The are work, but so entertaining. The kids are taking "the kids" to the fair in a few weeks. We'll have the only dairy goats there.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Funny gas here went up .20 here to 3.59 hmmmm


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

A neighbor told me 2 weeks ago about a article in the last Progressive Farmer predicting $3 corn next year.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I don't see how corn prices can go down much. Iowa, Nebraska and Illinois are major corn producers and are in a major drought. The fields here look grim. So much corn is contracted to the ethonol plants I look for prices to go back up after harvest unless the bushels per acrea are a lot higher than anticipated.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Corn here in Wisconsin looks awesome this year. I am curious to see what it does for my feed prices (I buy from a local feed mill).


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

and gas is 2.88 last night. a few miles up the road though it's 3.19 so lots of fluctuation. 
I told my 14 yo dd last night that if I ever saw a sign for gas @ 1.88 I would stop the truck, get out and dance in the road..she just looked at me and said go ahead....I'll blast the radio for ya! 
I can't embarrass my teen dd anymore......that may be a bigger sign of TEOWAWKI than economic collapse!


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

ginnie5 said:


> and gas is 2.88 last night. a few miles up the road though it's 3.19 so lots of fluctuation.
> I told my 14 yo dd last night that if I ever saw a sign for gas @ 1.88 I would stop the truck, get out and dance in the road..she just looked at me and said go ahead....I'll blast the radio for ya!
> I can't embarrass my teen dd anymore......that may be a bigger sign of TEOWAWKI than economic collapse!


 You must live in S.C.?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Gas prices are lower here, too. Not so sure about the grocery store prices. I only buy "sales" and stock up. Sales seem to be as always - except for the can tomatoes last week. The past 2 yrs they have gone on sale 10 for $10 (the big cans) ...last week they were $.88. I didn't need any, but I bought 2 anyways


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Our gas went up .10 last week, still the same yesterday, 3.69.
As to the corn, around here it is awful. Most of the feilds look really bad, and two of our neighbors, and dh's cousins are all taking loses this year, just like last.
It's just not good..


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

wes917 said:


> Funny gas here went up .20 here to 3.59 hmmmm


We've been at a steady $3.71 for weeks maybe months.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I've been reading that if you put things in your 'shopping cart' at different businesses (in this case Amazon), let it sit, if the price goes down or better offerings come up, you'll see them.

This is true.
Purchasing regular blue jeans, more offerings came up with double knees, good quality fabrics and brands, less price, I changed the order, then ordered.
Our local Farm and Fleet is offering the same ones for 4 dollars more yesterday. Amazon's shipping, free as long as you don't mind waiting.
A good deal. $28 down to $24.

Then a dvd at 29.97, ridiculous price, I didn't want to buy it at all. It didn't ship until the day after it was promised to be released and the price went down by $10 because it didn't ship until after the release date, that is what I was charged.

So I've saved $14, by being patient and paying attention. I
It's a rare day I buy anything online, but, put them in your shopping cart and let them sit a while, see what happens. You'll receive notices of prices going down and competing products.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

whodunit said:


> We've been at a steady $3.71 for weeks maybe months.


We were at 3.89 for the longest time then started to fall. We're back to 3.69 since I posted originally and will probably go up again for the weekend


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well milk is still at 2.89 here....gas I will be checking today.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

They shipped his pants.

Don't give me a hard time, I didn't start this. :whistlin:


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Gas was down to $3.28 a gallon for regular unleaded today.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

ginnie5 said:


> well milk is still at 2.89 here....gas I will be checking today.


 Milk in my part of NC has been $4 or a little less, well I don't think it's been under $3 for 2 or 3 years.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Milk at Walmart (whole, 2%, skim, all of it) was at $2.89 here too....I bought 3 gallons and will freeze it. If it's still at the same price Thursday I'll buy more to freeze.
Gas is fluctuating here from $3.78 to $3.55 ..depends on what county you go to! I found Delta to be the lowest so far.
I wish my husbands Brand Bud's would go down :shocked:
Other than the milk prices are pretty much the same here...


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Milk has been $2.24 at Sam's & Aldi, well Friday at Aldi milk jumped to &2.49, but eggs dropped from $1.49, to $1.29 there. Now Meijer has eggs for $1.29/dozen this week too.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

plowhand said:


> Milk in my part of NC has been $4 or a little less, well I don't think it's been under $3 for 2 or 3 years.


Here too, which is annoying since we are surrounded by dairies. Makes me appreciate my little earless goats all the more.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Gad is $3.59 gallon here and I paid $4.35 for a gallon of milk on Friday. This is why I told dh I want my jersey back!


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Gas $3.02 milk $3.85 Tn rules ! pro gun /hunting/ no income tax/ jobs if you really want to work . all I want is more more and more land !


----------



## Icenine (Sep 17, 2013)

$3.26 gas and $2.89 milk. My family farm looks terrible but after a week of harvest grandpa said this is the best harvest since the late 70's. We just put away a 40 acre field of 165 bushel average corn. Last year we were closer to 100 overall average.

Edited for fat finger error.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

NY saw a nice corn harvest this year, too! I bought a 50 lb bag of gamebird feed last week and paid 64 cents less for the bag than the last time I bought one.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Well there is one reason for inflation


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Grumpy old man said:


> Well there is one reason for inflation


My like button isn't working but thats ok. I LOVE that picture!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> My like button isn't working but thats ok. I LOVE that picture!


Price here dropped to $3.19 for regular.


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

I think producing the gas in US with fracking and other locale sources is starting to help and now the US is an exporter of fuel. Our oil and gas technology is such a blessing 


Homesteading Recipes:

http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/?m=0

From my farm to yours...


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Gas $3.09 here today !


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

last time I was in town gas was still under $3...milk however went back up to 3.55......


----------



## Icenine (Sep 17, 2013)

Update. We started with a weak plot. Average yields are now 215 on corn. And we broke 75 on beans. Going to be a great year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

$3.499 here...Glad I don't drive much.

Matt


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

filled up yesterday for $2.85 at the new Sams club. Been open a week so I'm assuming its still a "special" price. Trying to keep a full tank at all times......


----------

